# il formicone paioli Anyone?



## Superman1984 (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyone know anything about these?















I'm practically the 3rd owner .... Anything & Everything helpful appreciated.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

Definitely something you don't see everyday. Might try Google Translate and see if there aren't some Italian sites that may have something. V/r Shawn


----------

